# Dudas básicas sobre contadores diseño de circuitos con ellos



## Keldorn (Jun 25, 2006)

Hola, tengo unas dudas un tanto básicas sobre contadores y quisiera que me ayudara alguien:

-¿Cómo puedo montar un contador módulo 15  con un contador módulo 3 y un contador módulo 5? 

-¿Cómo hago para repetir  una señal cuadrada de 1Hz con 2 pulsos de anchura 0,5 sg separados por otros 2 pulsos de anchura 0,5 sg cada 36 sg usando contadores módulo 6?

-Construir un sistema secuencial que dados 2 bits A y B durane los primeros 3 ciclos del reloj la salida sea igual a A y durante los 2 siguientes sea igual a B ... repitiéndose la secuencia contínuamente

Gracias


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Jun 25, 2006)

Hola, le respondo entre cada pregunta



			
				Keldorn dijo:
			
		

> Hola, tengo unas dudas un tanto básicas sobre contadores y quisiera que me ayudara alguien:
> 
> -¿Cómo puedo montar un contador módulo 15  con un contador módulo 3 y un contador módulo 5?
> Cuando uno dice módulo no se refiere hasta que número puede contar sino las convinaciones que hace por ejejmplo un contador de 0-15 es mod 16.
> ...



Saludos


----------



## Keldorn (Jun 25, 2006)

EinSoldiatGott dijo:
			
		

> Cuando uno dice módulo no se refiere hasta que número puede contar sino las convinaciones que hace por ejejmplo un contador de 0-15 es mod 16.
> 
> Si usted trató de decir esto, entonces con el contador mod6 (lo cuál se me hace muy raro, casi todos los contadores tienen la base de 2 elevado a la n, acaso es un contador con autoreset en 5?)
> 
> ...


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Jun 28, 2006)

Keldorn dijo:
			
		

> Yo me refería a un contador mod 15 con un contador mod3 {..0,1,2..} y un mod5 {...2,3,4,5,6...} perdón si no me expresé bien
> 
> para el mod5 detecto con una AND el 6 y hago una carga en paralelo con el LOAD y vuelve a empezar en el 2 ... y para el mod3 detecto el 2 y hago el load y empiezo en 0 de nuevo... lo que no sé interpretar es el enlace entre ambos para conseguir el mod15
> 
> ...



Saludos


----------



## paria25 (Abr 10, 2009)

no le hagan camaradas, pongan algo mas interesante sobre contadores, diagramas, montajes, bla bla bla


----------

